# Soooo This Is A Woman????



## Stroodlepuff (29/10/13)

#WTF 

Read the full story in the link below...

Steroids turned me into a man


----------



## CraftyZA (29/10/13)

Yikes!!!



> She was once a petite, pretty blond barmaid...


 
Now she's the bouncer?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Melinda (29/10/13)

CraftyZA said:


> Yikes!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Now she's the bouncer?


 
I just spit coffee all over my keyboard...thanks for that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (29/10/13)

haha  dont worry I had the same reaction


----------



## ET (29/10/13)

dit sal verduidelik hoekom die blou bulle pienk begin dra het


----------



## TylerD (29/10/13)

Saxy! Love the old pimple marks on her arms.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (29/10/13)

dont think they pimple marks, think its from injecting.....


----------

